# A peek into the AW future???



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Formula 1 Race Set by Round2

Kiss Funny Cars Drag Set 13' by Round2

Vintage NHRA Drag Set by Round2

Thunderjets Release 10 Hot Rod Magazine (12) by Round2

4 Gear Release 8 Silver Screen Machines (12) by Round2

Xtraction Release 10 Rat Fink (12) by Round2

Ghostbusters Race Set 14' by Round2

Posted as delivery date unknown!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dude you got me searching...

http://www.hobbylinc.com/round2_slot_cars

hit the 2nd page and there's a low-price Dukes of Hazzard set with jumps?
and a Top Fuel Dragster return loop set?
and a Batman set with loops?

(sorry if these are common knowledge already, i haven't been keeping up...)

and then THIS place:

http://www.advantagehobby.com/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=459

when you click 1/32, they list complete 1/32 sets? i know we saw the 1/32 cars here, but did we know they were doing 1/32 sets?

wow...

--rick


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

Droolin'


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Could this be a Mongoose and Snake set????? That would be awsome!!!!!!

These sounds promising: 

Xtraction Release 10 Rat Fink (12) by Round2

Thunderjets Release 10 Hot Rod Magazine (12) by Round2


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Rat Fink's sounds awesome, these will probably be new castings?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

not sure I would count on new castings...


----------

